# Warlock - Master of the Arcane Multiplayer erschienen



## ChrisMK72 (17. Juli 2012)

Hab mich eben in Steam eingeloggt und er hat nicht nur den Multiplayer für Warlock - Master of the Arcane geladen ( kam als Gratis-Patch , keine Extra-Kosten ) , sondern auch noch viele Verbesserungen und Bugfixes wurden mit dem Patch geliefert.

Auch wurde auf Wünsche aus dem Forum eingegangen, das Spiel hier und da zu verbessern. Z.B. was Siegbedingungen angeht usw. usw. ...
Die AI ist jetzt wohl auch verbessert. Hab von jemand gelesen, der den Singleplayer schon mit dem neuen patch getestet hat , nur auf Lvl 4 und nach 50 Runden von der ai vernichtet wurde. 
Das war vorher fast ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. 
Hab jedenfalls gelesen , dass die ai sich bei ihren Spells jetzt auch schlauer anstellen soll ...
Mal sehr gespannt.

Werd´s mir mal eben anschauen. Wollte nur vorher die Neuigkeit verkünden, falls noch jemand auf den Multiplayer für Warlock - Master of the Arcane gewartet hat.

Vielleicht will ja auch jemand ne User-News schreiben, der gern ne Prämie abstauben möchte 


So .... bin dann mal Zocken.


----------



## AngelHeart (17. August 2012)

*AW: Warlock - Master of hte Arcane Multiplayer erschienen*

Hey!

Das Spiel soll ja deutsch sein, *sind es die Patches denn auch* die man über Steam erhält?
Werden die Patches immer automatisch geladen wenn ich spiele? Dann müßtest du ja mit dem
neusten Patch spielen oder spielst du es nicht mehr? 
Und wie ist die KI?? Gibt es sonst was zu bemänheln?

Vielen Dank vorab!


----------

